

Ask HN: Which DNS service/s outside of AWS to use? - swiil

I'm on the look out for a new DNS provider which offers dynamic fail over and location based routing out side of route 53. Ultimately I'd like to have 2 such services to allow for redundancy in providers.<p>What solutions do you guys use?<p>Any wisdom is appreciated!
======
lkinc
For over 13 years, Dyn has powered industry leading uptime for the biggest web
brands, small businesses and personal users around the world. Take a look at
Dyn’s various DNS products and evaluate what’s right for you.

<http://dyn.com/dns/>

~~~
ecaron
After being with Dyn for 8+ years, this last week I moved from them to Amazon.
The Dyn interface is chaotic - so bad I contemplated just reverting to hosting
DNS myself in PowerDNS/Poweradmin (<https://www.poweradmin.org/trac/>).

I never had downtime issues with Dyn, and the performance was satisfactory.
But I tried talking a coworker through updating our TXT/SPF record and told
him he'd have to "stumble around until he found the right interface" - at that
point I realized we deserved better.

~~~
davidgerard
The unbelievably terrible interface was a major factor in us moving our stuff
from Netnames to Amazon.

Amazon Route53 is just ridiculously easy to use. Also, machine-controllable.
Not as good as shadow primary, but second-best option and saves us so much
frustration just doing stuff.

Though if there were someone who was as non-sucky to use as Amazon, I'd be
interested too.

~~~
donavanm
If you really want AXFR check out Route53d
<http://code.google.com/p/route53d/>. Acts as an AXFR to route53 API proxy.
The route 53 sample code also has import/export to bind zone file format.

------
stevedomin
Never used it but I believe Rackspace offer is pretty similar to the AWS one :
<http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/public/dns/>

------
michaelmior
Perhaps Point? (<https://pointhq.com/>) Don't use them myself, but I've heard
good things.

------
benologist
DNSPark is very nice with great redundancy and very low prices.

<http://dnspark.net/>

------
justincormack
I think zerigo do have all that although I only use their non geo service.
They have an API to automate changes.

------
swiil
Went with Dyn - thanks.

Route 53 is nice but its concerning to have hosting and DNS with the same
provider.

------
icanhearyou
My company uses Rackspace with Cloud Sites with their DNS. Very few issues and
great customer service.

------
eduardordm
Can't go wrong with Dyn.

